# south bend owners



## Tonym47 (May 19, 2013)

Are there any south bend owners in Wesrchester County N.Y.?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

I'm in Northern NJ.  Not too far.  I have a lovely 10L.


Bernie


----------



## sniggler (May 19, 2013)

I am in Yorktown Heights so yeah Northern Westchester County N.Y.


----------



## Tonym47 (May 19, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I'm in Northern NJ.  Not too far.  I have a lovely 10L.
> 
> 
> Bernie



HI Bernie  how is it going  Do you have a need for a follow rest? I've got one I'm trying to raise some cash to further my atlas rebuild
Tonym47

- - - Updated - - -



sniggler said:


> I am in Yorktown Heights so yeah Northern Westchester County N.Y.



Whats up? I have a follow rest for a SB. I'm trying to raise some cash to further my atlas rebuild Are you interested?
Tonym47


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

Thank you for the offer Tony, my lathe came loaded with most accessories.  You shouldn't have any issues selling it, as they still go for over $100, $125 on Ebay 

Bernie





Tonym47 said:


> HI Bernie  how is it going  Do you have a need for a follow rest? I've got one I'm trying to raise some cash to further my atlas rebuild
> Tonym47
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## sniggler (May 20, 2013)

I have one already thanks for the offer.

Bob


----------

